

Show HN: My Weekend Project, Random Last Statements by Executed Offenders - anmonteiro90
http://anmonteiro.github.io/deathrow/

======
baldfat
You know what I would love? A link to the crime and a link to the question of
their guilt bellow the quote. I know some say they deserve this and others are
executed with a horror story of justice.

------
anilgulecha
Love and asking for forgiveness is pretty much the universal theme in almost
all of the statements.

A very interesting project. What made you want to make this?

~~~
anmonteiro90
The link[1] was on HN frontpage on Friday, I just felt that:

1\. I wanted to read the majority of the statements and the interface in [1]
was not very appealing;

2\. Some content there is really inspirational and wanted to share it with the
community.

[1]
[http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/death_row/dr_executed_offenders....](http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/death_row/dr_executed_offenders.html)

------
joshka
How about putting an image on it - make a motivational style page.

------
tobiaswright
Nice. A restful API would be cool.

------
robinhoodexe
I like it

~~~
anmonteiro90
Thanks! It doesn't do a lot as I was in a rush to ship it on the weekend; I
might add some more features if people actually like it. Suggestions?

